# Holy moly Katie Puff bed, simply amazing!



## Zorana1125

I was trying to wait for all of Mimi's half birthday presents to arrive before posting a thread but after I opened our package today, I could not wait!
I've always wanted an Animals Matter Katie Puff dog bed but didn't want to spend $$$$$. Luckily gilt.com had them on special last Wednesday for half off! Although it wasn't my favorite color, it was the last one left since they all sold out in a matter of minutes. 
Omg this is the most amazing, soft, plush, thick, gorgeous dog bed I have ever seen, ever!! Now I totally understand the insane price tag. I love it so much I want one more for mojo and lola's side of the crate. Now if only her other stuff would get here already!

Anyway, here it is!!









Mimi aporoves!









Mommy I cannot bewieve dis is for me!!
I iz never coming out!









Compared to their bessie and barnie bed









Sooooo thick and plush!









Lola loves it too!









I wanna try it too please!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane

Ahh Zorana...you're sooo bad!! My budget is in so much danger when it comes to seeing what you buy.  That bed is awesome looking!! Yes, I'll take it along with Mimi!!


----------



## Owl

Aw so cute! Little Mimi looks adorable all cuddled up in it!! Happy 6 months bb girl!


----------



## Brodysmom

oh Brody would LOVE LOVE LOVE that!!! If you see another sale, for sure let me know!


----------



## ~LS~

Stunning bed & gorgeous most kissable pups! :love2:

The bed looks awesome, I could see myself trying to snuggle in it, lol. Love it!

I love the color Zoranoushka, it goes perfectly with your home.


----------



## elaina

hi Zorana,
I Love that bed. of course now I really want one for my girls. lol. I did a search and , omg, you are right, they are a lot of money. half price would be great though... so , I think if I ever see them for half price , i'll have to get one.
did you get the XS 20 inch size ? ( I would love the pink ! )
the pics are really cute. Mimi looks so pretty in her bed. her ear fringe is getting longer, I love it 

oh, and I cant wait to find out what the other presents are !!!


----------



## Zorana1125

Lulajane said:


> Ahh Zorana...you're sooo bad!! My budget is in so much danger when it comes to seeing what you buy.  That bed is awesome looking!! Yes, I'll take it along with Mimi!!


Oh no!! I hate to be a bad influence!! Mimi said she would only leave if I sent the bed with her! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Owl said:


> Aw so cute! Little Mimi looks adorable all cuddled up in it!! Happy 6 months bb girl!


Thanks love! Can u believe she's soooo old already?? Tear, tear. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Brodysmom said:


> oh Brody would LOVE LOVE LOVE that!!! If you see another sale, for sure let me know!


Of course I will! Gilt.com has pet Wednesdays, every once in a while it's a great brand like animals matter. 
Brody would definitely love it!
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> Stunning bed & gorgeous most kissable pups! :love2:
> 
> The bed looks awesome, I could see myself trying to snuggle in it, lol. Love it!
> 
> I love the color Zoranoushka, it goes perfectly with your home.


Glad u like the color, I wasnt too excited about it when I ordered it but its not so bad!! Pups said u gotta come here and smooch them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> Glad u like the color, I wasnt too excited about it when I ordered it but its not so bad!! Pups said u gotta come here and smooch them.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App





I'm packing as we speak!!! :blob8:


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> hi Zorana,
> I Love that bed. of course now I really want one for my girls. lol. I did a search and , omg, you are right, they are a lot of money. half price would be great though... so , I think if I ever see them for half price , i'll have to get one.
> did you get the XS 20 inch size ? ( I would love the pink ! )
> the pics are really cute. Mimi looks so pretty in her bed. her ear fringe is getting longer, I love it
> 
> oh, and I cant wait to find out what the other presents are !!!


I knew you would love it!! Its actually the small 24" however the inside is actually 10 by 10" which I didn't know. By the time I got the email and checked them out there was a small in chocolate and an xl in tan which was like 42"
I would like to get a bigger one for mojo and lola bc lola is not a snuggler. 

Mimi's fur is getting longer and so silky. It was kinda coarse for a little bit and I hated it. She has lost all her baby teeth except for 1 vampire tooth!

I cannot wait to show you the rest of the stuff, thought about telling u but that wouldn't be as fun!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lulajane

Zorana1125 said:


> Oh no!! I hate to be a bad influence!! Mimi said she would only leave if I sent the bed with her! Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I'll live...  :thumbright:


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> I'm packing as we speak!!! :blob8:


Well let's wait a few more days just in case we get shot!!!!! 
Jk, I think we will be ok. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> Well let's wait a few more days just in case we get shot!!!!!
> Jk, I think we will be ok.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Girl, if these crazies even touch one blade of grass on your lawn I'm going to
have some serious butt whooping to do! You & Bry didn't do anything wrong,
if they dare to do anything you call the police, without hesitation. But I think
that they are simply trying to scare you, just talking a whole lot, nothing more.

I'm sad that they are still causing you such stress. Really wish I could help.


----------



## Angel1210

OMG! I love that bed! I want one - for me! I could just imagine falling back on it! Like falling on a cloud! What a lucky little girl!


----------



## woodard2009

Wow! That's one puffy bed! First thing I thought of is I hope she doesn't get smothered in it. Lol I can see she loves it. I think I'd like to have one for myself. Haha


----------



## Huly

Love it! Simply stunning


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> Girl, if these crazies even touch one blade of grass on your lawn I'm going to
> have some serious butt whooping to do! You & Bry didn't do anything wrong,
> if they dare to do anything you call the police, without hesitation. But I think
> that they are simply trying to scare you, just talking a whole lot, nothing more.
> 
> I'm sad that they are still causing you such stress. Really wish I could help.


I think we will be ok! I appreciate you just listening, ur a great friend my dear! Thank you so much!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Angel1210 said:


> OMG! I love that bed! I want one - for me! I could just imagine falling back on it! Like falling on a cloud! What a lucky little girl!


I know! I need an xxxxl for me to sleep on!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

woodard2009 said:


> Wow! That's one puffy bed! First thing I thought of is I hope she doesn't get smothered in it. Lol I can see she loves it. I think I'd like to have one for myself. Haha


It's much more puffy in person! I didn't realize it until I got it today. I need one in ky size too! I'd never get out of bed!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Huly said:


> Love it! Simply stunning


Thanks Christie!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom

Oh my goodness!! I'm barely over the cuddle cup! It came yesterday, and Lulu hasn't learned yet how to get in it herself. lol She loves it while she's in my lap, and she stayed in it half the night between us in the bed--finally got under the covers in her spot. OK, now if I had to guess you wanted the pink one? I love the cream one, but I really like the brown one too and like LS said, it matches your décor. I need to post pics of Lulu in the cc.


----------



## Zorana1125

lulu'smom said:


> Oh my goodness!! I'm barely over the cuddle cup! It came yesterday, and Lulu hasn't learned yet how to get in it herself. lol She loves it while she's in my lap, and she stayed in it half the night between us in the bed--finally got under the covers in her spot. OK, now if I had to guess you wanted the pink one? I love the cream one, but I really like the brown one too and like LS said, it matches your décor. I need to post pics of Lulu in the cc.


Yay! I wanna see the cuddle cup and Lulu enjoying it! Is it what you expected?? Im still waiting for Mimi's cuddle cup to be shipped. 
Sounds like she really loves it!! Glad to hear that! Yes I love the pink one and the cream one. I've got some cute susan lanci blankets to match the brown actually so I'm sure the color will grow on me, slowly....

I wonder how hard the cover is gonna be to get off and on for washing since it's so puffy??? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

...you know, I was thinking that this time for my birthday instead of asking hubby
for dog stuff, I'd hint a purse instead...now I'm thinking I rather get a dog bed...

LOL Zorana, what you do to me!!! 

Seriously my pups could use a new bed. How would you clean/wash this bed?
Does the cover come off?


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> ...you know, I was thinking that this time for my birthday instead of asking hubby
> for dog stuff, I'd hint a purse instead...now I'm thinking I rather get a dog bed...
> 
> LOL Zorana, what you do to me!!!
> 
> Seriously my pups could use a new bed. How would you clean/wash this bed?
> Does the cover come off?


Hmmmm that's difficult, purse or bed???? U know I'm a handbag addict! I'm gonna have to look up washing directions although I'm guessing gentle cycle and air dry. There is a zipper that goes around it, I think a little above the animals matter tag. I can take a pic tomorrow if u would like. I think u would really love it. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

I just looked at the pic again, the zipper is where the two different textures meet. Not sure if it goes all the way around but I will look in the am, I'm already tucked away in bed. Xox. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> Hmmmm that's difficult, purse or bed???? U know I'm a handbag addict! I'm gonna have to look up washing directions although I'm guessing gentle cycle and air dry. There is a zipper that goes around it, I think a little above the animals matter tag. I can take a pic tomorrow if u would like. I think u would really love it.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



No no it's ok, no need for pictures. I didn't think it would fit into a machine, it
looks big. But if it's machine washable that's awesome. I do think the shipping
for a dog bed from US would cost an arm and a leg, and they would charge
me taxes on it at the border too. So I think I'll go with a bag. I need a large
black one. Tough luck puppies! LOL


----------



## KrystalLeigh

Zorana1125 said:


> Well let's wait a few more days just in case we get shot!!!!!
> Jk, I think we will be ok.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


What is going on!! Geez Louise. 

Imagine they made those beds in human size? I think I could handle movie nights in one of those. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~

Zorana1125 said:


> I just looked at the pic again, the zipper is where the two different textures meet. Not sure if it goes all the way around but I will look in the am, I'm already tucked away in bed. Xox.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Thank you for checking, you're so sweet.

Good night to you! I need to try & get rest too. 

Sweet dreams!


----------



## ~LS~

KrystalLeigh said:


> Imagine they made those beds in human size? I think I could handle movie nights in one of those.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




....movie nights, dinners, manicures, cuddle time, etc...it would be great for everything!  lol


----------



## lulu'smom

Zorana1125 said:


> Yay! I wanna see the cuddle cup and Lulu enjoying it! Is it what you expected?? Im still waiting for Mimi's cuddle cup to be shipped.
> Sounds like she really loves it!! Glad to hear that! Yes I love the pink one and the cream one. I've got some cute susan lanci blankets to match the brown actually so I'm sure the color will grow on me, slowly....
> 
> I wonder how hard the cover is gonna be to get off and on for washing since it's so puffy???
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'll post pics tomorrow. She really loves it which is different for her to take to it so quickly. Thank goodness!! It took 10 days shy of a month to get it.  I hope you don't have to wait that long for Mimi's, but it's worth it! Soooo soft!! I read a review that said it was easy to remove for washing, so you shouldn't have a problem--fingers crossed! 

My sister-in-law works a couple of days a week for a friend of hers that owns an up-scale home décor store. I went there the other day for the first time to take her something, and my SIL told me the store was named after the owner's dog! Under the name of the store , the little catch phrase says, "jewelry for the home." There are darling pics framed in a couple of places of her Boston bulldog named Sarah B. I told my SIL she should section off a corner for high-end pet "pretties." Harness, beds, collars, leashes, bowls, etc. People love these things.


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Oh man... I want one! Sure the dogs would love it, but can you imagine how nice of a pillow that would be!?!? I would sleep for a week! lol Anyway... It's beautiful Zorana! Mimi is a lucky baby


----------



## miuccias

Wow!!! That's GORGEOUS!!! Looks so soft and comfy, I want it too. If I could only find it in Europe...
Lovely pictures of my favorite pack, love you guys!!! xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina

I've been searching and searching to see if I can find one that's on sale but no luck yet ...

if anyones looking for one in the UK, I found this site 
Animal Matters Katie Puff Bed


----------



## Zorana1125

~LS~ said:


> No no it's ok, no need for pictures. I didn't think it would fit into a machine, it
> looks big. But if it's machine washable that's awesome. I do think the shipping
> for a dog bed from US would cost an arm and a leg, and they would charge
> me taxes on it at the border too. So I think I'll go with a bag. I need a large
> black one. Tough luck puppies! LOL


I would have chosen the purse too!! 
Do u have one in mind?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

KrystalLeigh said:


> What is going on!! Geez Louise.
> 
> Imagine they made those beds in human size? I think I could handle movie nights in one of those.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Ughhh I think we sold a car to these scam artists who claim the car died the next day after they drove 1000 miles in 1 day. It's been awful....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

lulu'smom said:


> I'll post pics tomorrow. She really loves it which is different for her to take to it so quickly. Thank goodness!! It took 10 days shy of a month to get it.  I hope you don't have to wait that long for Mimi's, but it's worth it! Soooo soft!! I read a review that said it was easy to remove for washing, so you shouldn't have a problem--fingers crossed!
> 
> My sister-in-law works a couple of days a week for a friend of hers that owns an up-scale home décor store. I went there the other day for the first time to take her something, and my SIL told me the store was named after the owner's dog! Under the name of the store , the little catch phrase says, "jewelry for the home." There are darling pics framed in a couple of places of her Boston bulldog named Sarah B. I told my SIL she should section off a corner for high-end pet "pretties." Harness, beds, collars, leashes, bowls, etc. People love these things.


Today will be 2 weeks so im hoping only 1 more week to go!! Really looking forward to seeing Lulu, she is soooo cute!
Tina, that is such a great idea! I'm sure she would make tons of money bc people shopping in her store won't mind spoiling their babies with the finer things in life! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

lilbabyvenus said:


> Oh man... I want one! Sure the dogs would love it, but can you imagine how nice of a pillow that would be!?!? I would sleep for a week! lol Anyway... It's beautiful Zorana! Mimi is a lucky baby


Thank you!! I'm just as lucky bc she has turned out to be such a good girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

miuccias said:


> Wow!!! That's GORGEOUS!!! Looks so soft and comfy, I want it too. If I could only find it in Europe...
> Lovely pictures of my favorite pack, love you guys!!! xox
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks twin! I could totally picture karma and laska enjoying it too! Love u more!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> I've been searching and searching to see if I can find one that's on sale but no luck yet ...
> 
> if anyones looking for one in the UK, I found this site
> Animal Matters Katie Puff Bed


Thanks for sharing the uk sale! I was looking for a deal too but no luck over here. Does doggiecoutureshop.com sell them??? I need to check!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks for sharing the uk sale! I was looking for a deal too but no luck over here. Does doggiecoutureshop.com sell them??? I need to check!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did look on her site but I couldn't find anything .... im glad you mentioned it though cause ... I just thought, maybe I will message her and ask. she may be able to get them in ( and I still have 2 of those coupaws to use up , so I would get alittle bit off )


----------



## Tabcat73

That's awesome! My boys would tear that up! I'm having a difficult time keeping beds because they keep chewing them up. Anything plush they want to rip up. I so want something like that for them. Maybe when older.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

You do realize what looking at this bed has done to me, right?  I was already making myself not buy the B&B bed, but I don't think I can resist this one! :lol: My gosh, it is gorgeous! I love all of your pups! Lola reminds me of a Diva Queen B. Rightfully so, I must say. The brother/sister duo are just too precious! But I have a crush on Mojo! :love5:


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> I did look on her site but I couldn't find anything .... im glad you mentioned it though cause ... I just thought, maybe I will message her and ask. she may be able to get them in ( and I still have 2 of those coupaws to use up , so I would get alittle bit off )


Let me know what she says! I wish she sold buddy belts too. I wanted t buy the coupaws but I missed them by 1 day. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

Tabcat73 said:


> That's awesome! My boys would tear that up! I'm having a difficult time keeping beds because they keep chewing them up. Anything plush they want to rip up. I so want something like that for them. Maybe when older.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would wait too, Mimi was the same way. I bought her this gorgeous teacup bed w saucer and she ruined it in a week. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125

TLI said:


> You do realize what looking at this bed has done to me, right?  I was already making myself not buy the B&B bed, but I don't think I can resist this one! :lol: My gosh, it is gorgeous! I love all of your pups! Lola reminds me of a Diva Queen B. Rightfully so, I must say. The brother/sister duo are just too precious! But I have a crush on Mojo! :love5:


T u will love it! I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box. Lola really is the queen b,she can't stand the long coats, lol. She actually can't stand a lot of things. Mojo is always everyone's favorite despite him being farthest from the chi standard. He is such a sweetheart and listens the best. He is also the first one to bond with strangers when they come over, then my friends try to sneak out w him. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI

Zorana1125 said:


> T u will love it! I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the box. Lola really is the queen b,she can't stand the long coats, lol. She actually can't stand a lot of things. Mojo is always everyone's favorite despite him being farthest from the chi standard. He is such a sweetheart and listens the best. He is also the first one to bond with strangers when they come over, then my friends try to sneak out w him.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm adding it to my wish list. We'll see how long it stays on the list, and not here. :lol:

If anyone sees a sale, please post. 

Haha! She's jealous? Lexie is my QB. She tolerates the girls, but she doesn't go out of her way to be nice. :lol: She loves her Brother, though. 

You can just tell Mojo is a sweetie! He always has that look of perfect content.


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> Let me know what she says! I wish she sold buddy belts too. I wanted t buy the coupaws but I missed them by 1 day.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I just heard back from doggiecouture and she does not sell Animals matter things. she said she used to but now they don't sell anymore to online shops.

so, i'm still searching for a good deal on a Katie puff bed for my girls.
if I don't find a good deal soon, I may have to pay regular price. I really really want one but i'll try to resist until I find a deal


----------



## elaina

i just ordered the Katie puff bed in pink in size Medium for my girls ! I know they're gonna love it , so i'm thinking of adding another one in size small to the order. 
I found a great price at BloomingtailsDogboutique . for a limited time everything is 25% off if you enter the code... it says the code at the top of the website


----------



## Zorana1125

elaina said:


> i just ordered the Katie puff bed in pink in size Medium for my girls ! I know they're gonna love it , so i'm thinking of adding another one in size small to the order.
> I found a great price at BloomingtailsDogboutique . for a limited time everything is 25% off if you enter the code... it says the code at the top of the website


Ur such a doll Elaine!! Have u ordered from them before??? I cannot wait to see yours! Thank u for sharing! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina

Zorana1125 said:


> Ur such a doll Elaine!! Have u ordered from them before??? I cannot wait to see yours! Thank u for sharing!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I ordered some wooflink from them awhile back when it was owned by someone else. the previous owner passed away and its now owned by someone else. 
the new owner seems very nice. 

i'll have to work on figuring out how to get my pics on this new laptop . it has new version of windows and i'm terrible at computers . but hopefully soon I will figure it out so I can post some pics of my girls in there new bed.


----------



## foggy

Wow that bed is amazing! Love the pics. I'm sure your Mimi is in heaven.  I really want one for my little ones now. I knew I shouldn't have clicked on this thread.


----------



## KrystalLeigh

It's bad that this thread just popped up again, because Odie ripped a hole in her bed a long time ago and just started pulling fluff out... so I had to cut the "head" cushion off of it. It's hideous now and she needs a new one. This bed looks so comfy cozy!


----------



## foggy

TLI said:


> You do realize what looking at this bed has done to me, right?  I was already making myself not buy the B&B bed, but I don't think I can resist this one! :lol: My gosh, it is gorgeous! I love all of your pups! Lola reminds me of a Diva Queen B. Rightfully so, I must say. The brother/sister duo are just too precious! But I have a crush on Mojo! :love5:


LOL T! I knew you'd be on here somewhere.   xx


----------



## elaina

elaina said:


> i just ordered the Katie puff bed in pink in size Medium for my girls ! I know they're gonna love it , so i'm thinking of adding another one in size small to the order.
> I found a great price at BloomingtailsDogboutique . for a limited time everything is 25% off if you enter the code... it says the code at the top of the website


I just wanted to mention that Bloomingtailsdogboutique was unable to get the Katie puff bed for me. I guess that company ( animals matter ) only sells to shops that actually have a regular store not just an online store and bloomingtails is just online. they used to sell to online boutiques but not anymore so they had it listed on there site but she didn't know that she could no longer order them. 
she seems very nice though and there is still a 25% discount for anything else they have there. 

but I just had to get that Katie puff bed, so I searched some more and found a 20 % off sale for first time buyers only at Muttropolis. 
I ordered 2 pink ones , a size small and a size medium. I cant wait to get them !!!


----------



## TLI

foggy said:


> LOL T! I knew you'd be on here somewhere.   xx


Girl, where there's plush doggie beds, T will be. Hahaha!!! 

Stick around!!!! I miss you and the babies!!! xxxx


----------



## TLI

Ours came today!!!! Yayyyy! Talk about plush! Holy Moses this thing is nice!

I got the xs in chocolate. It's gorgeous! More so in person! I've got to have the Pink!

If anyone is considering one. One thing I notice is that the bed looks much bigger in pictures. The shell is very plush, and what's the word? Bolster? So it looks huge. But the actual laying area is tiny. It's like a 7 to 8 inch circle.


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Very nice! And I love the color!


----------

